# Twin Cities Cubing Classic



## Bryan (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.cubingusa.com/twincities/

Hopefully it'll be on the WCA site soon, but I wanted to announce it before the Christmas break.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 17, 2008)

I wasn't planning on attending, but I noticed no BLD events were listed. Are there really no BLD events?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 17, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I wasn't planning on attending, but I noticed now BLD events were listed. Are there really no BLD events?



I typically add events the day of the competition. I'd rather add events than drop them. But at the last Wisconsin and the last Minnesota, BLD was added the day of the competition.

It depends a lot on turnout and volunteers, but I am usually able to manage to add events. The events are usually determined by the request of the volunteers, that's why we have Square-1 and Skewb.


----------



## pjk (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad you were able to set something up in Minneapolis, good work. I'll try to make it, but it all depends on how my schedule works out.


----------



## Bob (Dec 18, 2008)

true. i might go if there is BLD...and if phil promises to let me win one event.

EDIT: ...and if it doesn't cost almost $400! holy crap!


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bob said:


> true. i might go if there is BLD...and if phil promises to let me win one event.
> 
> EDIT: ...and if it doesn't cost almost $400! holy crap!



Yeah, whoa, flights are expensive there


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe not appropriate place to ask, but w/e.
I'm live in Minnesota, so it's pretty close to me, and I'm considering going to this.
I was just wondering if everyone that goes to competitions are pros, because I seriously don't want to show up there as the only person who gets more than 15 seconds or something.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 26, 2008)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Maybe not appropriate place to ask, but w/e.
> I'm live in Minnesota, so it's pretty close to me, and I'm considering going to this.
> I was just wondering if everyone that goes to competitions are pros, because I seriously don't want to show up there as the only person who gets more than 15 seconds or something.



You should go to a competition for fun, not to win.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Dec 26, 2008)

I never expected to win, but I was a bit intimidated of being surrounded by all elite cubers.


----------



## Carson (Dec 26, 2008)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I never expected to win, but I was a bit intimidated of being surrounded by all elite cubers.



I organize competitions and my typical average is not much below a minute. Don't worry, pretty much every competition will have cubers that average above a minute. 

Yes, it IS a competition, but don't think about it that way. Use the competition as a way to network and as an opportunity to meet some really good cubers and absorb as much of their knowledge as you can.


----------



## philkt731 (Dec 26, 2008)

There's usually not too many sub 15 cubers at the comps I go to, possibly 2 to 4, but again its more about the experience


----------

